# A Nakiri Knife that vegetables dont stick to?



## jasonjjj (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello everyone

Just looking for a *Nakiri Knife *or Santoku, that can chop vegetables without the veg sticking to the blade. i have tried a wusthof santoku and it sticks and veg flies under the blade ( very annoying )

japanese or western handle i dont really mind, price range under £90, im in the Uk so if they sell the knife in the Uk great!

Any help would be great thanks, i dont really know what im looking for in terms of what makes veg not stick to the knife ( especially cucumber )

i tried doing a little search a lot of knifes people recommend are £120 and upwards, not in my price range

P.s ( sorry for another "help me find a knife thread" )


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't think they're usually used for that but I have wondered how an Usuba would work here. You have that large single bevel that I imagine would steer food off the blade.  Maybe pull out the dremel and put some scalloping or s-grind in there.  Thick at the spine, murderously thin at the edge, you could micro-bevel it a bit to give the needed durability for wacking into the board repeatedly.

Rick


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

...


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Rick Alan said:


> I don't think they're usually used for that but I have wondered how an Usuba would work here. You have that large single bevel that I imagine would steer food off the blade. Maybe pull out the dremel and put some scalloping or s-grind in there. Thick at the spine, murderously thin at the edge, you could micro-bevel it a bit to give the needed durability for wacking into the board repeatedly.
> 
> Rick


Oh no, then I've been using my Nakiri for the wrong things. I ONLY use it for veg. What is it supposed to be used for?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Well you have to excuse the autistic kid here if I wasn't completely clear. What I meant exactly is that the Usuba is not typically used for gross food prep - such as is typically done with nikiris, chefs, etc.

Rick


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification.  You are completely excused - autistic or otherwise.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Proper convex grinding and a thin blade behind the edge are fundamental to avoid sticking. Also using water frequently in between cuts. Here's a good example of how a good grinding helps:


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeh, it's practically an Usuba, but double beveled.

Rick


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

BrianShaw said:


> Thanks for the clarification. You are completely excused - autistic or otherwise.


 It's a joke really but I actually was diagnosed Asperger's at age 48. Nowadays no one suspects at all unless I tell them, or have an autistic moment. ;-)~

Rick


----------

